# Texas fry as feeders



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I know that goldfish etc... are of no nutrional value for p's.

Would these be better same or worse for my p's?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Texas fry?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas, but they can carry diseases and parasites that will and can harm your piranha and water chemistry. Texas fry would be GREAT to feed them, dont do it everyday so it gets them off frozens, but once or twice a week will work. They are bread by you so they will be healthy and a great food full of nutrional value.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Malawi that's what I suspected but I figured I should ask the pro's first.
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas, but they can carry diseases and parasites that will and can harm your piranha and water chemistry. Texas fry would be GREAT to feed them, dont do it everyday so it gets them off frozens, but once or twice a week will work. They are bread by you so they will be healthy and a great food full of nutrional value.


. Feeders suck they can stunt the growth of your piranhas Diet of pellets is way more nutrional than feeders


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

The tern feeder refers to cheap goldfish at the store, but there are other types that dont have parasites.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas, but they can carry diseases and parasites that will and can harm your piranha and water chemistry. Texas fry would be GREAT to feed them, dont do it everyday so it gets them off frozens, but once or twice a week will work. They are bread by you so they will be healthy and a great food full of nutrional value.


its not just the diseases and parasites that fish store fish carry but also growth inhibitors as well which can be present in fish you breed yourself. the only other question you need answered is whether or not the fish your breeding have a noticeable amount of growth inhibitors. i would air on the side that they dont and that they are a good feeder fish because they are tropical fish and less fatty. goldfish are cold water fish and more fatty and i believe the growth inhibitors are found in their fat. but im not good with that stuff so i may be wrong but my point is you have to consider if the feeder fish you are using has a high amount of growth inhibitors.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

as long as they are bred by you... which means they're quarantined and safe. Everytime i hit the LFS and take a look at their "feeders" it looks worst and worst. I personally feed mines guppy frys. But your TEXAS would work also.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas


youve outdone yourself.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

AS fan said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas, but they can carry diseases and parasites that will and can harm your piranha and water chemistry. Texas fry would be GREAT to feed them, dont do it everyday so it gets them off frozens, but once or twice a week will work. They are bread by you so they will be healthy and a great food full of nutrional value.


its not just the diseases and parasites that fish store fish carry but also growth inhibitors as well which can be present in fish you breed yourself. the only other question you need answered is whether or not the fish your breeding have a noticeable amount of growth inhibitors. i would air on the side that they dont and that they are a good feeder fish because they are tropical fish and less fatty. goldfish are cold water fish and more fatty and i believe the growth inhibitors are found in their fat. but im not good with that stuff so i may be wrong but my point is you have to consider if the feeder fish you are using has a high amount of growth inhibitors.
[/quote]

I don't think that's quite it, as all cyprinids are reputed to have that thiaminase going for them.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas


youve outdone yourself.....








[/quote]








I hope your kidding. Feeding piranha fish is the best food you can feed them. You all have a fit when you hear the term "feeder" and like breakdown. Hes not using "feeders" hes using texas and those are just fine to feed!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The fry that I have were an attempt at making a "knock off" if you will of Red Texas which didn't work out. I plan on just getting rid of them and keeping my beloved p's on their regular diet of Tilapia, shrimp, pelletts, etc... 
It would be a clean up for me, one time deal that's all.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The texas fry will be fine for your Piranha :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, *they have the best nutrition for your piranhas*, but they can carry diseases and parasites that will and can harm your piranha and water chemistry. Texas fry would be GREAT to feed them, dont do it everyday so it gets them off frozens, but once or twice a week will work. They are bread by you so they will be healthy and a great food full of nutrional value.


who the hell told you that? your trying to tell me a clean diesease free fish is more nutritious than a pellet or shrimp? You are wrong man.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Its not feeders and etc dont have nutrional value, they have the best nutrition for your piranhas


youve outdone yourself.....








[/quote]

:laugh: I hope your kidding. Feeding piranha fish is the best food you can feed them. You all have a fit when you hear the term "feeder" and like breakdown. Hes not using "feeders" hes using texas and those are just fine to feed!!!!








[/quote]

I hope you are kidding if you think that feeding live fish to your Ps is the best for them. And Im not having a fit Im just letting you know that you are wrong....that is crazy if you think the best thing for your fish are live feeders. So like I said if this is what you believe I only have one thing to say....pass whatever you are smoking!! LOL

But to stay on track if you want to keep rid of you batch of fry, go ahead and dump them in the tank. Just dont make it a regular thing...stick with your NUTRITONAL diet of Tilapia, shrimp, pelletts, etc


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> The texas fry will be fine for your Piranha :nod:


Thanks everyone your help is much appreciated, and Maaaalawi I hope that your info was an honest mistake. 
I had read somwhere before about the growth stunting hormones and that's why I asked.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


Who you calling a kid? Just because you have to flapp your gumms in just about every single topic doesn't make you a big man. Your opinion (right or wrong) is appreciated, as is everyone elses.
No need to get "your" panties in a bunch just because other people disagree with you, and you do have a point.

Read back a little bit, obviously "some" types of feeders are good for p's............. 
Wait a minute, wouldn't fresh cut Tilapia and such be considered a type of "feed"er.
Ultimately they are all fish meat large or small. 
As was said some fish have growth inhibiting/stunting hormones introduced by man and this is why I asked my question, I read something about it before in another thread.

Again, Thank You for the help everyone.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

How big are the fry? I dumped like 10 fry from cons in my tank and they didn't get big enough for my Ps for like 3 months. So the worst that will happen is you will see them swimming around with your piranhas for a while. ( I kinda like it though)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They're a half in long, really just a snack. I've split them up in all of my p tanks. You're right it does look pretty cool.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> its not just the diseases and parasites that fish store fish carry but also growth inhibitors as well which can be present in fish you breed yourself


how does any fish breed give birth to fry with growth inhibitors?? just wondering, never heard that before.

and i definitely believe that feeding piranha live fish has much more nutritional value... if you only feed a piranha fish fillet then there only getting the meat... there are many other nutritious vitamins and minerals they are missing out on like in the fishs organs and bones.... believeing that feeding a piranha on a meat only diet is healthier nuritionally just makes no sense at all... it may be healthier when it come to parasites and disease but definitely not nutritional value...

anyways thats my opinion and i mean i am about to graduate as a nutritionist so i hope i would kno!

i feed my piranhas on majority fish fry bought from breeders and have never had problems


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


Burned one down and removed what I wrote. Im not trying to start a Efight. Not sure if it is b.c you are in every thread or what, but I just disagree with a lot of what you say...i still love you


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

gold spilo Pir said:


> > its not just the diseases and parasites that fish store fish carry but also growth inhibitors as well which can be present in fish you breed yourself
> 
> 
> how does any fish breed give birth to fry with growth inhibitors?? just wondering, never heard that before.
> ...


Silversides are a safe alternative rather then live foods


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> Silversides are a safe alternative rather then live foods


yeah i thought about that... but i would think that a fish that has been dead for a while and sitting out on some ice for who know how long would prob have more disease/ parasites than a living fish which has an active immune system to at least fight some of the diseases. 
not saying your wrong though because i have no knowlege about parasites.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Malawi- said:


> No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


Didn't you get banned at MFK for similar statements?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gold spilo Pir said:


> > Silversides are a safe alternative rather then live foods
> 
> 
> yeah i thought about that... but i would think that a fish that has been dead for a while and sitting out on some ice for who know how long would prob have more disease/ parasites than a living fish which has an active immune system to at least fight some of the diseases.
> not saying your wrong though because i have no knowlege about parasites.


as long as the fish is frozen since it was killed, all parasites on it will be killed when frozen i believe. and only if it is thawed will parasites begin to grow. 
if you are using live fish its best to quaranteen them if u didnt breed them. 
and i assume texas fry is texas cichlids fry and i dont know the nutrition value of them .... but it must be said that goldfish are the worst for fish, they are high in the growth inhibiting hormone thiaminase, which is fine in small amounts, but its like Mcdonalds, fine every once in a while but far from good as a staple food.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its not the growth inhibiting hormones that im taking about since that hormone is most commonly found in goldfish not all feeders. Im talking about the fact that they just arent as nutritious as a pellet or other fish since the fish you buy at the grocery store is fully grown and has way more of a value than half grown tiny fish that havent fully developed.

malawi is just a post whore picking up tidbits of wrong info and posting them


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

also i just want people to know that think tilapia fillets is so much better than live food... most of the tilapia you buy at the store is farm raised. these tilapia are raised in very poor conditions and feed cheap and hardly nutritional food.
some places that have farm raise trout or salmon, put tilapia in there ponds to help clean it and eat all the other fish poo...

"Tilapia is usually raised using inexpensive corn-based fish feed, that contains short chain omega-6 fatty acidds that the fish quickly convert to omega-6 acids and Arachidonic acid (these are the unhealthy fats). The ability to grow tilapia cheaply, along with their capacity to grow quickly under almost any conditions, makes the tilapia a relatively inexpensive food source."

source:
http://healthblaster.com/2008/07/donuts-an...raised-tilapia/

side note: wild caught tilapia is much more healthy and can still be considered a good food to feed your piranhas (although i would just chose a fish better then tilapia anyways)


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

> all parasites on it will be killed when frozen i believe


some may be killed, but temperatures 32 degrees and below will cause most bacteria or parasites to hibernate, it will not grow or increase... but once you take that food out of the freezer and it is thawed about 70% of the bacteria and parasites will "wake up" and start growing again.

sources: my own knowlege
but just to get the numbers and facts truely accurate

http://www.nzfsa.govt.nz/consumers/food-sa..._6.htm#P10_1410

http://www.servu-online.com/Information-Ce...Room-Tables.pdf


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Trigga said:


> malawi is just a post whore picking up tidbits of wrong info and posting them


And writing a book...ROFL I couldnt resist!!!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

First of all our fish probably in all reality eat better and more nutritious than we do ourselves, like someone said its like mcdonalds, its ok but not good for you at any time, once in a while wont hurt but pounding burgers day in and day out will make you in essence a burger.

shrimp, talapia and pellets are way better than live feeders from fish stores.

imagine what the food we eat does to us?? im sure we have all eaten growth inhibitors at one point in time, not to mention GE food that is untested and unknown of any diverse effects.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


Didn't you get banned at MFK for similar statements?
[/quote]

Who cares-
This isn't MFK


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

AKSkirmish said:


> No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


Didn't you get banned at MFK for similar statements?
[/quote]

Who cares-
This isn't MFK
[/quote]

Thanks for pointing that out. No wonder you are on Team Pfury, you are sharp.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> No mistake, its a fact and the truth. I rather not get into it, to many kids on here get their pants all in a bundle when they hear stuff like that, they are so use to hearing otherwise. Anyways, best of luck to you.


Didn't you get banned at MFK for similar statements?
[/quote]

Who cares-
This isn't MFK
[/quote]

Thanks for pointing that out. No wonder you are on Team Pfury, you are sharp.
[/quote]

LMFAO-
You amaze me with your cute posts.









How about you add something to the topic at hand or move on Armac.

Thanks


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> *First of all our fish probably in all reality eat better and more nutritious than we do ourselves,* like someone said its like mcdonalds, its ok but not good for you at any time, once in a while wont hurt but pounding burgers day in and day out will make you in essence a burger.
> 
> shrimp, talapia and pellets are way better than live feeders from fish stores.
> 
> imagine what the food we eat does to us?? im sure we have all eaten growth inhibitors at one point in time, not to mention GE food that is untested and unknown of any diverse effects.


haha, so true. 
one time my fish were chowing down on scallops, while i was makin myself a peanut butter sandwich for work ... i was like WTF ! haha.


----------

